# SLS :confused:



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a problem... so far 3 out of the 5 tadpoles that grew front legs have SLS. I think i need help figureing out how to stop this! If anyone has any idea on maybe how to improve the odds. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

What did you feed them? There is a lot of debate on the subject but I found that a change in their diet made a huge difference in the number of cases 

Matt


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

i feed them tadpole bites and 50:50 Spirulina, Chlorella mix.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

what kind of tads are they?
Brian


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Azureus...


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

There are soo many factors and supposed factors involved. Do you do water changes? how old are the parents? when i bred mine, it seemed like the earlier ones did not produce alot of quality frogs if they made it to frogs at all. this is very common from what i've read. The more clutches they had the more success they had. a good diet for parents first, then the tads is key i think. i personally did not find that doing water changes made much of a difference, but the quality of the original water did. I just used a turkey baster to suck out some of the crap off the bottom then add back what ever is needed. Are you keeping the tads together or in individual cups? I've read conflicting reports about azureus in this respect. They say you can keep them together usually, but i dont recommend it if possible. They give off hormones that cant stunt the growth of competing tads so that the dominant one grows biggest and fastest, and sometimes eats the smaller ones. Time and parental experience is the main factor i think. just keep trying it makes the success all the more sweet. Mine try to breed ALL the time. I dont even mess with the eggs anymore. I just let nature take it's course. If they take the tads to the water so be it. It's kinda cool to see a bitty frog in there one day that you did not put there. starting to ramble though. Good luck. keep us posted


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

While there are many factors that can lead to SLS, parental age and nutrition appear to be a significant factor in many cases. Make sure that you are supplementing the parents' diet properly and I've found that 'doubling up' on feeding, i.e. smaller amounts more often of food can be helpful.

If you continue to have problems, try experimenting with the tadpoles using different conditions. You will likely find that a set of conditions (temperature, water, feeding) work well for you in terms of tadpole growth and development.

Good luck and keep the faith.

Bill


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

i do the same thing as you when it comes to water changes, turrkey baster. father is a year and a half maybe a little more and the mother is over 2 years old. i suplement the parents food with calcium and herptivite. I feed them mostly FF and springtails... sometimes i'll get a hold of some pinhead crickets. i used distilled treated water i use "start right". i recently noticed a "Reverse osmosis water" STORE a few towns over but i havent made my way in there yet... would that be better? the tads are in individual cups till the get back legs. The tad containers sit ontop of my python tank which is always between 70 and 75 during the day and 65 and 70 at night. I keep them there cause it has the least heat fluxuation and there is no draft of hot or cold air. i recently started puppt almond leaves in the water with them... the seem to enjoy hidding between them. If i should change anything please tell me what you suggest. Thanks!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I would avoid the temperature swing because if your temp estimate ranges are correct you could be seeing a 10 degree shift at times. Just a thought.

Bill


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

You might want to try regular bottled spring water too instead of the distilled.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I will try both suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

In my experience, two of the biggest factors that contribute to SLS are
1. Young/New breeders - In this case, the first clutch or two can be an issue, but they usually get better fairly quickly.
2. High water temperatures (above 78 degrees for any prolonged periods) - this can be controlled by monitoring water temps.

I personally feel that water changes aren't a big factor. I've done full, partial, and for the last year, no water changes and i notice absolutely no difference. I only occasionally get an SLS froglet with new breeders, and even then it's usually just 1 or 2.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

thats the route i went. did not want to use the city tap water. who knows whats in that stuff


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I am by no means an expert, but I can share my experiences with you. My first frogs were a pair of Azeurus. I would supplement 3-5 times a week, I didn't really care if they bred, and I was still learning. The first batch of eggs was bad. The second batch had one good egg in it. That froglet had SLS. The third batch all had SLS. The fourth batch all had SLS.

and so on and so on.

I probably had 15 clutches, all with SLS. It was very disappointing and I got very tired of Euthanizing baby frogs. I figured (my fault, or theirs) that I just wasn't going to get any froglets from this pair. Incidently, these weren't "SLS-ish" frogs like I occasinally see posted. These were full-on sad little useless-legged babies. 

Then, one day from a clutch of 1 egg, I got a tad that developed healthy complete front legs. It didn't have a great appetite, stayed small, and died about 4 months out of the water. After that I have had clutch after clutch after clutch of healthy, hopping, perfectly developed froglets. I have never had an SLS froglet since. In fact I have only had one tad die since.

What did I change? After the second batch I began to supplement every day. After the third batch I switched from distilled water to de-chlorinated tap water. I began feeding the tads a bit more often about that time as well. I never did do water changes, the temps were the same...so basically I didn't change very much.

Again, this far from scientific proof, but in my experience the frogs age seemed to be a big factor in getting healthy offspring. My advice would be; Keep feeding those frogs healthy amounts, always supplement, Don't despair, and wait them out.

Good Luck!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ditto on the dechlorinated (aged for 1 day) tap water...it's all I use. BUT, some people may live in areas where chlorine AND chloranimine are added, in which case, aging the tap water will not help as chloranamine will not dissipate.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I wasn't looking to breed my frogs either.... they just started laying eggs. The first 3 clutches were bad, the forth i got 4 tadploes now they are froglets! All the rest of the clutches have mostly gone bad, a lot of dead tadpoles and who ever made it had SLS. I suplement their food everyday pretty much. I've been feeding then a small amount once or twice a day now (they got a little fat lately) they tadpoles i feed a little bit every 2 or 3 days or when i notice that there is no food left in the container. I try not to dirty up the water with old food.

I live about 20 miles from New York City so who knows what they put in their water! Some of the best pizza and bagels tho... lol
I'm going to use bottled water next time and see how that works.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

If you use bottled water, make sure you use spring water and not some of the RO water brands as they are depleted of oxygen.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Like Poland Spring? lol.









This is one of the little guys that morphed without SLS about 3 days after he came out of the water.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I use RO Right with my RO water.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

markbudde said:


> I use RO Right with my RO water.


Yes, that works too.


----------



## KMSReptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Great thread....Very informative
Kevin


----------

